# METEOROLOGÍA > Precipitaciones y Seguimiento directo >  Aislados por exceso de quitanieves - Así va el país.

## Luján

Leído en El Pais: http://politica.elpais.com/politica/...51_943366.html




> *Aislados por exceso de quitanieves*
> 
> *La descoordinación entre Administraciones pone a prueba la vida en Babia*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *ALMUDENA LÓPEZ Riolago de Babia 29 DIC 2012 - 20:35 CET*3
> ...



Así va el país. Y todavía hay quien pone en duda que sobran administraciones.

----------


## tescelma

En este caso me voy a morder al lengua por no contestar al completo el artículo, pero demuestra un total desconocimiento del tema. En primer lugar ninguna administración pública se encarga de la vialidad invernal de las autopistas de pago (y menos la Junta de Castilla y León), es competencia de las empresas adjudicatarias que lo hacen con sus propios medios. La carretera CL-623 es competencia de la Junta (no de la Diputación) y el resto de carreteras de titularidad provincial son competencia de la Diputación. En cuanto a las calles de los pueblos es competencia de sus ayuntamientos y por defecto, de la Diputación. Y si es verdad que en la mayoría de las calles de los pueblos no es posible meter una quitanieves convencional porque no entra, y aunque entre por la calles no puede maniobrar en las curvas, cruces y menos dar la vuelta cuando termina el pueblo. Lo que pasa es que algunos vecinos, como en este caso, quieren tener todas las carreteras y calles expeditas en todo momento y en estas comarcas es imposible. Prefiero no seguir ...

----------

